

Ask HN: Who's hiring? (march 2010) - ncarlson

It's that time again!
======
macros
We currently have 7 positions open in San Francisco in technical, community,
and product roles.

<http://www.wikia.com/Hiring>

------
pjharrin
I think this happens every 90 days, the last one was 41 days ago

